# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  ◄ريال مدريد vs سيسكا موسكو ►◄اياب دور الـ 16 من دوري أبطال أوربــا ► ‏

## امام اباتي

*

اهلا احبابي اعزائي اعضاء وزوار منبر مريخاب اون لاين
اقدم لكم تقديم اليوم
اياب دور الـ 16 من دوري أبطال أوربــا 2011 - 2012
ريال مدريد - سيسكا موسكو 


*

----------


## امام اباتي

* 


░ المنــاسبة ░اياب دور الـ 16 من دوري أبطال أوربــا 2011 - 2012
░ الموعد ░الاربعاء 14 مارس 2012 
░ الــتوقــيت ░ 22:45 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
░ المكان ░  ملعب سنتياغو برنابيو
░ القنوات العربية الناقلة ░ الجزيرة الرياضية ░ المعلقين ░ علي سعيد الكعبي وعلي محمد علي
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*.. القناه الناقله ..
اسم القنآةُ :الجزيرة الرياضية(+2)
بثهـآ :دولة قطر - الدوحة .
تاريخ البث الرسمي : 1 / 11 / 2003 م .
لغة البث :بـاللغتيـنَ العربيـة ، والانجليزيـة . 
الجزيرة الرياضية قناة رياضية عربية دولية تبث من دولة قطر، وتعتمد الحياد والموضوعية في الطرح والشفافية
والتجرد في عرض وسماع كل الآراء مع توفير التغطية الآنية والصادقة، مستمدةً اسمها وفكرها من اسم الجزيرة
وفكره، لتتكامل مع مكونات شبكة الجزيرة.
صدر قرار إنشاء الجزيرة الرياضية من قبل رئيس مجلس إدارة قناة الجزيرة الفضائية في اليوم الخامس من شهر
أغسطس – آب – 2003 ميلادية، وبدأ البث التجريبي في الثلاثين من نفس الشهر والسنة، حيث اقتصر البث على
مباريات الدوري الأسباني (الليغا) يومي السبت والأحد فقط من كل أسبوع. وكان يوم السبت الأول من نوفمبر – 
تشرين الثاني – 2003 ميلادية تاريخ بداية البث الرسمي، وقد صادف هذا التاريخ الذكرى السابعة لانطلاقة قناة
الجزيرة الإخبارية .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



[إسم الملعب El Estadio Santiago Bernabeu 
العنوان مدريد - اسبانيا 
المدينة مدريد - أسبانيا 
الإحداثيات "10'27°40 شمالا "15'41°3 غربا 
حجم الملعب العرض: 70 متر الطول: 105 متر 
سنة الإفتتاح 1947 آخر تجديد 2004 
أرضية الملعب عشبية 
المقاعد مقاعد عامة: 80354 
مقاعد للإعلاميين: 340 
مقاعد لكبار الشخصيات: 287 
مقاعد لرجال الأعمال: 3800 
الفرق فريق: ريال مدريد ملعب أساسي 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امام اباتي على الروائع
نخلص من كورة المريخ ونشوفها بعدين

*

----------


## سامرين

*بالتوفيق لسيسكا موسكو.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
نـــبذة عن الفريقين 

ريال مدريد هو ( فريق مدريد الملكي لكرة القدم) هو فريق كرة قدم محترف إسباني 
تأسس عام 1902، مقره العاصمة الإسبانية مدريد. يلعب الفريق في الدوري 
الإسباني وتم اختياره كأفضل فريق كرة قدم في القرن العشرين، وقد فاز بالدوري 
الإسباني إحدى وثلاثين مرة (رقم قياسي)، وثمانية عشر مرة بكأس ملك إسبانيا
وأحرز رقماً قياسياً بحيازته تسع بطولات في دوري أبطال أوروبا. وفي 21 مايو
1904، كان ريال مدريد أحد الأعضاء المؤسسين للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) 
وهو أيضا أحد أعضاء G-14 للأندية القيادية في أوروبا التي تم إلغاؤها حاليًا 
واستبدلت بـرابطة الأندية الأوروبية.ظهر النادي بقوة على ساحة كرة القدم الأوروبية والإسبانية خلال عقد الخمسينيات
من القرن العشرين، وبحلول عقد الثمانينيات من القرن سالف الذكر كان هذا النادي
يتمتع بإحدى أفضل الفرق الرياضية في أوروبا، المعروفة باسم "جماعة النسر" 
(بالإسبانية: Quinta del Buitre)، الذي فاز بدوري أوروبا مرتين متتاليتين، 
وخمس بطولات إسبانية، وكأس إسبانيا مرة واحدة، وثلاثة كؤوس سوبر إسبانية. يُعد 
واحدًا من ثلاثة أندية إسبانية لم يسبق لها أن هبطت من قمة كرة القدم الإسبانية، 
إلى جانب أتلتيك بيلباو وبرشلونة.يلعب الفريق جميع مبارياته الرسمية في ملعب سانتياغو بيرنابيو في العاصمة 
مدريد. ويختلف هذا النادي عن العديد من الأندية الأخرى حول العالم، كونه مملوكاً 
لأعضاء النادي (socios) الذين يسيرون أمور ناديهم باختيار رئيس ينوب عنهم في 
هذا، منذ تأسيس النادي عام 1902. وفي 23 ديسمبر 2000، اختارت الفيفا الفريق 
الإسباني ليكون "أفضل نادي في القرن العشرين".ويعتبر ريال مدريد أكبر نادٍ من حيث القاعدة الجماهيرية وذلك حسب دراسة لجامعة 
هارفارد عام 2007. وأيضاً يعتبر حالياً أغنى نادي في العالم حسب الميزانية 
السنوية، وأعلى النوادي قيمةً، إذ تُقدّر قيمته بحوالي 1.4 مليار يورو، وقد حقق 
أرباحًا هائلة في سنة 2011، قُدّرت بحوالي 438.6 ملايين يورو.
سسكا موسكو "نادي الرياضات الوسطى لجيش موسكو" هو نادي رياضي من 
موسكو، روسيا. تأسس النادي عام 1911. توج بطلاً للدوري الروسي الممتاز عام
2005. لونا الفريق هما الأحمر والأزرق. محبو النادي يلقبونه "كوني" بمعنى 
"الخيل". استطاع في عام 2005 الفوز بكأس الاتحاد الأوروبي بعدما هزم نادي 
سبورتينغ لشبونة البرتغالي 3 - 1 في لشبونة، وأصبح أول نادٍ روسي يحصل على 
بطولة أوروبية على صعيد أندية كرة القدم.
الإسم : جوزيه مورينهو
الجنسية : برتغالي
تاريخ الميلاد : 26 يناير 1963
العمر : 49 عامامكان الميلاد : ستوبال - البرتغال
الإسم : ليونيد سلوتسكي
الجنسية : روسي
تاريخ الميلاد :4 مايو 1971
العمر : 40 عامامكان الميلاد : فولغوغراد - روسيا


الاسم : ايكر كاسياس
الجنسية : أسباني
تاريخ الميلاد : 20 مايو 1981
العمر : 30 المركز : حارس مرمى
محل الميلاد : موستوليس - أسبانيا
الطول : 182 الوزن : 86
الاسم:سيرجيو راموس 
النادي: ريال مدريد 
المنتخب: اسبانيا
تاريخ الميلاد: 30 مارس 1986
العمر: 25
الوزن: 75 كيلوغرام الطول: 183سم
الاسم : كريستيانو رونالدو
الجنسية : برتغالي
تاريخ الميلاد : 5 فبراير 1985
العمر : 27 المركز : مهاجم
محل الميلاد : فونشال - البرتغال
الطول : 186 الوزن : 84الاسم : توماس بيسيد
الجنسية : تشيكي
تاريخ الميلاد : 13 أغسطس 1989
العمر : 22 المركز : مهاجم
محل الميلاد : براج - جمهورية التشيك
الطول : 190 الوزن : 81الاسم : كيسوكي هوندا
الجنسية : ياباني
تاريخ الميلاد : 13 يونيو 1986
العمر : 25 المركز : خط وسط
محل الميلاد : أوساكا - اليابان
الطول : 182 الوزن : 74
الاسم : سيدو دومبيا
الجنسية : ايفواري
تاريخ الميلاد : 31 ديسمبر 1987
العمر : 24 المركز : مهاجم
محل الميلاد : ياموسوكرو - ساحل العاج
الطول : 178 الوزن : 74 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
في الختام احب ان اذكركم بنتيجه الذهاب حيث تعادل الفريقان ب1_1 
مما يجعل المباره ساخنه في معقل الملوك 
اتمني يعجبكم التقديم 


1_ لمن تتوقع الفوز؟
2_هل الريال قادر علي التفوق علي سيسكا موسكو في البرنابيو ام ان سيسكا سوف يحقق المفاجأه؟
3_ من تتوقع يكون نجم المباراه؟
4_هل الريال قادر علي تحقيق البطوله العاشره هذا الموسم في دوري الابطال؟
5_من تتوقع يكون هداف البطوله مع العلم ان ميسي
سجل 12 هدف حتي الان ؟
6_كلمه حره حول التقديم؟

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب امام اباتي على الروائع
نخلص من كورة المريخ ونشوفها بعدين






مشكور يا قلب بس المباراة يوم الاربعاء الجاية 
هههههههههههه
عشان انا يوم الاربعاء بكون ما موجود قلت اجهز ليكم التقديم

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بالتوفيق لسيسكا موسكو.




انشاء الله
*

----------


## sonstar

*مــــــدريـــــــــــــــــد وحبك في الوريـــــــــــــد
ولا عزاء للفشلوناب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*1 الريال
2  نعم
3 حارس سيسكا
4 نعم 
5 ك . رونالدو
6 ممتاز اباتى
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					


في الختام احب ان اذكركم بنتيجه الذهاب حيث تعادل الفريقان ب1_1 
مما يجعل المباره ساخنه في معقل الملوك 
اتمني يعجبكم التقديم 


1_ لمن تتوقع الفوز؟
سيسكا موسكو 
2_هل الريال قادر علي التفوق علي سيسكا موسكو في البرنابيو ام ان سيسكا سوف يحقق المفاجأه؟
لن يستطيع الريال الفوز علي سيسكا
3_ من تتوقع يكون نجم المباراه؟
4_هل الريال قادر علي تحقيق البطوله العاشره هذا الموسم في دوري الابطال؟
لا
5_من تتوقع يكون هداف البطوله مع العلم ان ميسي
سجل 12 هدف حتي الان ؟
ميسي انشاء الله
6_كلمه حره حول التقديم؟






كل التوفيق لسيسكا موسكو
*

----------


## sonstar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					


1_ لمن تتوقع الفوز؟
2_هل الريال قادر علي التفوق علي سيسكا موسكو في البرنابيو ام ان سيسكا سوف يحقق المفاجأه؟
الميرينغي ريال مدريد
3_ من تتوقع يكون نجم المباراه؟
مسعود اوزيل
4_هل الريال قادر علي تحقيق البطوله العاشره هذا الموسم في دوري الابطال؟
من دون شك البطوله مدريديه
5_من تتوقع يكون هداف البطوله مع العلم ان ميسي
سجل 12 هدف حتي الان ؟
كريستيانو رونالدو (الدون)
6_كلمه حره حول التقديم؟
مشكور علي التقديم والوصف الدفيق لكل المعلومات عن الفريقين سلمت الايادي وماعدمناك




مدريدي حتي في وريدي
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					


في الختام احب ان اذكركم بنتيجه الذهاب حيث تعادل الفريقان ب1_1 
مما يجعل المباره ساخنه في معقل الملوك 
اتمني يعجبكم التقديم 


1_ لمن تتوقع الفوز؟
2_هل الريال قادر علي التفوق علي سيسكا موسكو في البرنابيو ام ان سيسكا سوف يحقق المفاجأه؟
3_ من تتوقع يكون نجم المباراه؟
4_هل الريال قادر علي تحقيق البطوله العاشره هذا الموسم في دوري الابطال؟
5_من تتوقع يكون هداف البطوله مع العلم ان ميسي
سجل 12 هدف حتي الان ؟
6_كلمه حره حول التقديم؟




تسلم اخى امام 
1: طبعا الريال الحايفوز 
2:المباراة الاولى الريال اتاثر بعامل الجو فى روسيا واكيد اكيد فى استادو بطقطقو ليك
3:نجم المباراة دى ما متاكد منها بس اتمنى يكون رونالدو واوزيل
4:تحقيق البطولة للريال دى الوحيده المابقدر افتى ليك فيها
5:.....................
6: تقديم مافيهو كلام والله

تخريمه:
ان شا الله بعد ده كلو تكون مدريدى 

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم يا امام دعوة لمشاهدة المتعة .
اخونا مهدى اليوم بعد مبارة الزعيم ندعوك الى سهرة اخرى مع زعيم اوربا الريال وريال بيتيس ,فى الدورى الاسبانى.
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (2 من الأعضاء و 4 زائر)


الوليد عمر, امام اباتي


مساء الخيرات يا ماسورة
انا اغيب من التمرين يدوك 20

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الريال 0 سيسكا 1 باذن الله
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بالتوفيق لسيسكا موسكو.




2222222222222
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (2 من الأعضاء و 4 زائر)


الوليد عمر, امام اباتي

مساء الخيرات يا ماسورة
انا اغيب من التمرين يدوك 20






:c030:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بالتوفيق لسيسكا موسكو ..

ويا قرش مدريد ارجى الراجيك ..
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

بالتوفيق لسيسكا موسكو ..

ويا قرش مدريد ارجى الراجيك ..



حبيبنا كولا كنا دايرنك معانا بس طلعت جلفوط اسبانى ومعاك اخونا مهدى والاخت سامرين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بالتوفيق لسيسكا موسكو.




بارسا بارسا .... هو ... هو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

تسلم يا امام دعوة لمشاهدة المتعة .
اخونا مهدى اليوم بعد مبارة الزعيم ندعوك الى سهرة اخرى مع زعيم اوربا الريال وريال بيتيس ,فى الدورى الاسبانى.



الدعوة مقبولة يامعتصم وحنتفرج
بس اكيد ما زي الفرجة على زي ديل


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

حبيبنا كولا كنا دايرنك معانا بس طلعت جلفوط اسبانى ومعاك اخونا مهدى والاخت سامرين 




يامعتصم هو في زول بيقدر يفوت زي ديل !!!




*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 4 (4 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)


الوليد عمر, مريخابي كسلاوي, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, mido77


اسي انا الدخلني هنا شنو مع الناس الملونة دي ؟
الننفد بي جلدي:dmo33:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (2 من الأعضاء و 4 زائر)


الوليد عمر, امام اباتي
 

مساء الخيرات يا ماسورة
انا اغيب من التمرين يدوك 20







اوووووووووووووووووووووووووو حبيبنا والله مشتاقوووووووووووون
اوع تكون صدقت كلام الشتلاين ديل
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 5 (4 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

امام اباتي,الوليد عمر, ابراهيم عطية بابكر,mido77+

جاك واحد ملون تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني
وكمان قاعد في النص ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووو حبيبنا والله مشتاقوووووووووووون
اوع تكون صدقت كلام الشتلاين ديل



والله بالكثر
طبعا ابو احمد جاني في البيت ورص لي التمرين كلو 
بالله بعد دة طلع شتال:596746:
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

يامعتصم هو في زول بيقدر يفوت زي ديل !!!







دا كان زمان يامهدى هسع  نحن الساس ونحن  الراس 

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انشاء الله




تحلمو !!!!
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

تحلمو !!!!





يادكتور شيل الصبر وخلي اليوم يجي
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*Jose Mourinho talked to the press following Real Madrid's 3-2 victory over Betis. 

"My team didn't play badly but the game was difficult and the crowd was spectacular. It is a pleasure to play here. I'm more than happy with the three popints, but Betis deserved more. We gave our all tonight."

"There was no control and we never knew who would win. It's sometimes better to be more defensive and control the game more, but no one did tonight and the match had many fast transitions in attack with wide open spaces. A draw would have been a fairer result. Betis are a great example of a side that doesn't play to win titles, but rather to put on a show and thrill their fans with games like these. It is a fantastic coaching philosophy and players respond well to it."

"A squad has to be aware that all games are equally important. Higuain and Benzema are two of the best strikers in the world and I hope they are both satisfied at the end of the season and willing to continue because I don't want anyone else besides them two."

"Any team could have won tonight. During half-time I told my men I didn't want a crazy match, but it didn't change except for the five or ten minutes in which we reacted to the 2-2 score."

"I was too far to see Betis' second goal well, but for what I saw the referees' philosophy adapted to the game. Iturralde and his assistant had a philosophy we all like despite some mistakes. They didn't call each small exaggeration players sometimes do, so I hold the refs responsible for the fantastic match we saw tonight."

"I think what Guardiola said is normal. What I said, and will say again tonight, is that I am an imperfect coach, but everyone knows what my imperfections are. I don't try to hide my defects. Others are capable of doing that and are more intelligent than me. We are all imperfect and I talk about the things I don't like when I see them. Others are more intelligent and only talk for themselves."
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*http://madridista.realmadrid.com/cs/...l.htm?o=101003




كدى أعفصو هنا و ورونى البمنع المريخ ينفذ الفكرة دى شنو ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فووووووووووق 
ويلا يا سيسكا 

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الريال ومتعة كرة القدم ، وكرستيانو ومتعة الاهداف .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*.
سطر جديد
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*Jose Mourinho analysed the 4-1 victory over CSKA Moscow in the press conference following the match. 

"What matters is being in the quarterfinals and we have to wait to Friday's draw to see whom we'll face."

"I expected the game to be what it was. CSKA were true to their culture and didn't take risks. They played a tight game in defence and caused danger with their four forwards in fast counterattacks. Despite them having some chances we always dominated the match. We didn't give a spectacular performance but we played a serious game. The match was practically finished when we were 3-0 up, but we were a little worried in the final minutes. Nevertheless, it was Madrid's match throughout."

"Xabi Alonso is a great and very important player for us, but we're not going to cry about his yellow card. We're solid in midfield. Granero and Lass can easily play with Khedira and Nuri, whose spirits we're trying to raise. Alonso will rest and will be able to play all league games. He will be fit to the end."

"Higuain and Benzema scored, but what matters is that we played as a team and won. There are no debates. Both Higauin and Benzema played well."

"Kaka gave a spectacular performance. He had his best years in Italy, but he's never worked as hard as he does now. It's normal to feel tired by the 75th minute when you work that hard. He did a fantastic job and I am very happy with the way he plays."

"I don't think my team suffered in defence. We started the second half the same way we started the first because a 2-0 score was important to us. We suffered in the end because the whole team slowed down, not just the defenders. CSKA created some danger, but Pepe, Ramos and the full backs gave us a great sense of security."

"I go all out in every match. I could think about using rotations and some have to happen, such as the one I'll have to do regarding Alonso. It's normal for us to change two or three players, but the league is still the most important championship for me even though the Champions League is something altogether different. The winner in the league is the best team in 11 months and we will not give anything away."

"Beckenbauer is one of the most intelligent and experienced men in football and I think he is being intelligent by pushing pressure away from his team when he says he wants only either Real Madrid or Barcelona in the final. Bayern Munchen can defeat anyone and they are a strong contender for the title."

"Many other teams have much smaller stadiums that are usually empty, so we are grateful that 70,000 to 80,000 people pack ours. Real Madrid are what they are in part due to their fan base. Everything else regarding the crowd is cultural. Some protested, but we respect that and don't criticise it."
                        	*

----------

